# Zoll E-series



## emt4life (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone use the zoll E series?  What do you think of it?  Any have sore backs from trying to carry it?  We have been using it for the past couple of months and I have had a love/hate relationship with it.  Has anyone had any problems with it?  And if you do have it, does its relative size make you hesitate bringing it in?  Just curious about what people think about it.


----------



## MMiz (May 18, 2006)

I haven't seen or heard much about the Zoll E Series.  Any chance you could give us your review?


----------



## emt4life (May 20, 2006)

Well besides the fact that it weighs at least 15lbs is a pain.  It has a nice color display.  The unit we have has BP, SaO2, ETCO2, 4lead and 12 lead, defib and pacing, so it has all the bells and whistles.  It is nice in that fashion, but the original heavy duty cables we were given are extremely short. So, while zoll creates longer heavy duty cables we are using long less heavy duty cables, which give more artifact, but at least they reach the pt.  

The one nice thing is that if you can run the M series you can VERY easily run the E series. The other nice thing that I do enjoy is the code marker button is programmable so that when you push the button it will mark what you did (ie, IV, epi, atropine, etc).  And if you are running a code it will progressively go down the list.  

The other big thing for us is we are soon going to be moving from a type II to a type III, and Zoll is still working on a mounting bracket for the unit.  Right now we are able to store it on one of the shelves in the front, but have to take it down and set it on the bench seat for each pt.

I do like the unit, the more we work with it the more kinks we work out, like the M series the more you use the more you like it.


----------



## Jon (May 21, 2006)

Somehow I missed this thread:

I've worked for CCT services that used the CCT LP12's and Zoll M's... I personally prefer the 12, but that is just me.

I saw the E-series a little at EMS Today - it seems as if Zoll is doing the same thing they did to their AED - making it "firefighter proof" - looks good in concept, but I don't know about features, etc.


----------



## Guardian (May 22, 2006)

I just love the LP12s we use.  Also seemed to have a lot of problems with zolls when we trained with them.  LP12 has such a natural feel and the button placement seem to make more sense than the zolls, to me at least..............question, paddles or no paddles, i think this would make a good thread, lots of debate..................


----------

